# Auch brieflich angekündigte Werbeanrufe sind verboten



## webwatcher (23 Juli 2010)

Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg setzt sich durch: Auch brieflich angekündigte Werbeanrufe sind verboten | beck-aktuell


> Nach einem rund drei Jahre währenden Gerichtsverfahren vermeldet die Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg einen Erfolg gegen belästigende Werbung. Die Deutsche Postbank AG habe ihre Revision gegen das zuletzt ergangene Urteil des Oberlandesgerichts Köln vom 12.12.2008 (BeckRS 2009, 03292) nach der mündlichen Verhandlung beim Bundesgerichtshof am 24.06.2010 zurückgenommen. In der Entscheidung hatte das Oberlandesgericht der Deutsche Postbank AG untersagt, Verbraucher anrufen zu lassen, auch wenn die Werbeanrufe vorher per Brief angekündigt wurden.


----------

